# Pioneer SD-533HD5 TV Issue



## DTimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a Pioneer SD-533HD5 TV hooked up to a Directv HD/DVR box and the picture doesn't fit the screen of the TV, it seems to be getting worse over time. I tried changing box setting with no luck. I asked a local theater store about it and they said they would have to look at it and the estimated price was $1000 dollars and parts. I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this and is there an easy fix or is the TV on its way out, it is approximately 10 years old.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DTimmer said:


> I have a Pioneer SD-533HD5 TV hooked up to a Directv HD/DVR box and the picture doesn't fit the screen of the TV, it seems to be getting worse over time. I tried changing box setting with no luck. I asked a local theater store about it and they said they would have to look at it and the estimated price was $1000 dollars and parts. I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this and is there an easy fix or is the TV on its way out, it is approximately 10 years old.


Hello,
Considering it is an RPTV and not a Plasma, that is an insane price. As it is a 53" Widescreen, that is strange that you cannot get it to display its native resolution. Regardless, as it is almost 10 years old and is 1080i, if the cost of repair is anything over $300 I would not even think about repairing it. I would decidedly call another TV Repair Shop. As it is a CRT, there should be many more folks who can work on it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look at the "How To Setup Your DirecTV HD IRD With Your Display" link in my sig.


----------



## DTimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I check my box settings and they are what the link said. I will have the issue when i hit guide or info on the remote for the box also, can't see the time up in the corner of the screen. Thinking it's a TV issue.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Does the issue manifest with DVD or BD as well? If yours concerns are realized, you can get an excellent Plasma for around $1000 and get a better picture to boot.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DTimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

DVD and BD seem to be fine. It just is an issue with DIRECTV box. It's all run through a Marantz AV7005 with componet video cables. The TV doesn't have HDMI connections.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DTimmer said:


> DVD and BD seem to be fine. It just is an issue with DIRECTV box. It's all run through a Marantz AV7005 with componet video cables. The TV doesn't have HDMI connections.


Hello,
Well that sure makes it strange if the others work. Can you take a picture of your screen when connected to DirecTV? Also, was it working prior and then started the current issues you are having? Also, have you tried directly connecting the Sat Box to the TV?
j


----------



## DTimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I tried uploading picture but it said there was a security issue. Watching Espn right now, Nascar and the race ticker on the top of the screen is off the screen a little. i will try switching connections tomarrow its a little work to do.


----------

